# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  أهي قسوة مني ؟

## عيون لاتنام

صبرت حتى الصبر داخلي تحدث إلي بلين
قائلا :
أصرخي
تكلمي فأنت في النهاية 
خاسرة خاسره
ولكن شرطي الوحيد 
إن لاتقرحي عينيك فهي
باكية باكيه
لا0000لن أبكي 
أهي قسوة مني 000؟
أو
لأني
مللت دورا لايليق بي
مللت النظر  إلى مشاهد تفجر مابداخلي من حسرة
مللت ضحكات جنون وسط بركان حنين
أتحسب نفسك أمير
أنظر فقط للحظات لمن سكن زاوية قلبك سنين
انظر إلى من قرح عيناه 
وظن إنك بكل الثقة أمين 
ماذا ااااااااا   حدث لذلك الحنين ؟
هاهي
معزوفتي
أبدأ من جديد بعزف موسيقاي على الوتر الحزين
فأنادي الموت بين حين وحين
ليتها ترجع تلك السنين
لا مخيرة
ولكن مسيرة بين ذاك الأنين
أعرف إنك طعنتني
فأكمل طعنك
أيؤلم الطعن بعد إن قتلتني ؟
أكمل000 وأكمل 000
لأجلب لك العذر
أكان شك أم كان يقين ؟





تحياااتي للجميع
أختكم 
عيون لاتنام

----------


## ِAmeer

موني

وفقك الله على هذه البوح الجميل
واستمري بهذا الإحساس العذب الطليق

وننتظر منك الجديد
تقبلي مروري
أخوك
أمير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلم يدج اختي عيون كلماتك جميلة ومعبرة ..

----------


## همسات وله

اه ثم اه ثم اه ...........
هل تعلم ان الطعن في قلب ميت لايعود .................
هل تعلم اني كتمت اهات السنين وتركت ملازم الوعود ..............
هل تعلم اني اطلت في البقاء بين جدران الصمت ومللت ترديد العهود ..................
وانت لازلت كما انت .............
قلب جفاه الحنين وهجره الحب ...............
قلب تعود الصد والهجران ..............
قلب لايألمه سوى فناء الوجود ............... 
خيتي ام حسون 
كلمات جميله   بسيطه    سهله   متسلسه 
ولكنها تتفجر بكل معانيها 
حتى باتت كمياه الامطار التي تسقي القلوب التي جفت من حر الشوق والعتاب 

تسلمين ويسلم قلب يحمل بين اسواره كل حب وكل موده لناس يحبهم وساكنين وسط اعماقه 

تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بكل التوفيق والسعاده 
خيتك همسات وله

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. عيون لاتنام ..*
*كلمات تبوح بما بالقلب ..*
*وتخط حروف مليئه بالاحاسيس العذبه ..*
*سلمت يداك .. وسلم قلبك وعينااااك من ذرف الدموع ..*
*الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافية يااارب ..*
*لا تحرمينا من جديدك ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حقا أخي أمير صدقت كلمات أختي موني ذات أحساس عذب طليق*
*شكرا على المرور الجميل وتسلم يمناك*
*يعطيك الف عافية ياااارب*
*وبالتوفيق دائم*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يسلمج ويقويج ياااارب أختي شذى الزهراء*
*والأجمل هو مرورك المميز الذي اسعدني فعلا*
*تحياتي لك*
*وبالتوفيق دنيا واخرة*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أختي العزيزة همسات وله شكرا على حروفك الذهبية التي أنارت صفحتي*
*شكرا على المرور الجميل والمميز الذي أسعدني*
* وتسلم يمناك ويسلم قلبك* 
*تمنياتي لك*
*بالتوفيق دائم وأبدا*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اولا سعيدة أختي العزيزة دمعة حزن برجوعك وبتواجدك ( عسى ظروفك تحسنت هذا ماأتمناه )*
*ثانيا شكرا على كرم المرور بصفحتي المتواضعة* 
*فيعطيك الف عافية وتسلم أناملك ويسلم قلبك الطيب يااااارب*
*تمنياتي لك* 
*بالتوفيق دنيا واخرة*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*سلمت يمناك لما خطته من اجمل ماكتبته يمناك* 
*حيث تحمل الحزن لكنها قوية وصابرة على عدم ذرف الدمعات على ماجرى* 
*جزاك الله الف خير ورحم الله والديك على جميل ما البعدته افكارك الطاهره*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## MOONY

كلماتك خيتو بجد روعه مصوره للحزن والألم الداخلي  ابعد الله الحزن عن قلبك وقلوب المؤمنين جميع تقبلي تحياتي أختك موني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*الله يسلمك أخي القلب المرح ويسلم عمرك من كل شر*
*ويرحم والديك ويعطيك الله الصحة والعافية*
*شكرا على المرور الجميل الذي أسعدني فعلا وانار صفحتي* 
*شكرا على الدعاء الدال على طيبة قلبك*
*تمنياتي لك*
*بالتوفيق دائم وابدا*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الروعة حضورك الجميل أختي العزيزة موني*
*شكرا على الدعاء أختي الغالية والذي يدل على اصلك الطيب*
*فسلمت يمناك وسلم قلبك من كل هم وحزن وغم*
*وبالتوفيق دائم وابدا*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## اسير الهوى

راااااااااااااااااائع

خيني عيون

نحن دائئما بانتظار هذه الحروف

التي تستوقفنا طويلا لنبحر بمعانيها

التي بها ترسم لنا اجمل انواع المشاعر

تقبلي مروري وتقبلي تحياتي..

ياسر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الروعة حضورك الجميل والمميز أخي ياسر* 
*شكرا على التعقيب الذي أخجلني فعلا في صفحتي المتواضعة*
*فسلمت يمناك وسلم عمرك و قلبك الطيب*
*تمنياتي لك*
*بالتوفيق دنيا واخرة*
*دائم وأبدا*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية اختي [ عيون لا تنام ]

وعساك على القوة 


وتسلم الايادي 

ويسلم قلبك 


تحياتي لك 

وبالتوفيق والى الامام دائما 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يعافيج أختي العزيزة ام محمد* 
*ويقويج ويسلم عمرج وقلبج لأحبابج  والله يسعدج ياااارب*
*الله يرحم والديج على هالطله الحلوه*
*تمنياتي لك* 
*بالتوفيق دنيا واخرة*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## اسير الخيال

كلماتك رائعة وتعبير اكثر من رائع

وجميل سلمت يمنك يختو عيون لاتنام

يعيطك الف عافية على الكلمات الرائعة


تحياتي اسير الخيال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الروعة حضورك أخي الكريم أسير الخيال*
*شكرا على التعقيب الجميل الذي أخجلني*
* والله يسلمك ويسلم قلبك الطيب ياااارب*
*الله يرحم والديك ويعطيك الف صحة وعافية*
*وبالتوفيق*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

أختي عيون لاتنام

ذكرتيني بالبيت الذي يقول

زيد بجرحك وأطعني بدون تقصير

ماهمني مادمت مذبوح مذبوح

غاليتي مشاعرك نبع فياض يفيض دائماً بالشي الجميل فلتدم أحاسيسك ياعيوني

أختك بسومه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عزيزتي الأخت الغالية ( بسومة )*
*شكرا على كرم المرور الذي أسعدني ( يعطيك الف صحة وعافية ياااارب )*
*تسلم أناملك ويسلم لنا قلبك الطيب*
*تقبلي مني  أجمل وارق التحايا*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## تاج

ما شاء الله عليك اختي عيون 
دائما كلماتك رنانه ,,
فعلا بوح مؤلم ,
واصعب ما في الحياة هو الطعن خصوصا من اقرب الناس لنا !

موفقه اخيه ,, 

اختك : تاج ,,

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*ردي هنا سيكون نقطه في بحر احرفك* 

*لا استطيع ماذا اقول* 

*لانني من خلال حروفك فهمت ما بذاخلك* 

*اختااه عيون لاتنام* 

*يقول ربك* 

*سر ياعبدي وانا علي التدبير* 

*خيه توكلي على الله واصبري* 

*الله كريم خيتووو* 

*والله العلي العظيم وقسم بالله مو مجامله* 

*ترا حروفك روعه* 

*وسكتتني بجد* 

*مشكورة خيه على هالحرووف* 

*ولاتحرمينا من الجديد* 

*تقبلي مروري البسيط* 

*وعذراً على التقصير* 

*أخااك*
*أمير العاشقين* 
*جاسم أحمد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أشكر مرورك الجميل وتعقيبك المميز أختي العزيزة تاج
يعطيك الف صحه وعافية
وصدقتي الطعن أصعب خاصة من المقربين لك
تمنياتي لك
بالتوفيق دائم وأبدا
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وعليكم السلام والرحمة
وأنا لا أعرف ايضا ماذا أقول ؟
 فتعقيبك جعلني عاجزة عن التعبير والأمتنان لكرم مرورك
شكرا على الكلام الذي واسى حروفي
فسلمت يمناك وسلم عمرك وقلبك الطيب أخي أمير العاشقين
تمنياتي لك
بالتوفيق دائم وأبدا
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## Princess

أعرف إنك طعنتني
فأكمل طعنك
أيؤلم الطعن بعد إن قتلتني ؟


اقف عاجزه
مكبله المشاعر
جمله
دخلت بالصميم

تحياتي لحسك المرهف
ودام صدى قلمك

دمتي عزيزتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أسعدني فعلا تواجد صاحبة أنامل ذهبية في صفحتي المتواضعة*
*فسلمت يمناك وسلم قلبك من كل ألم وهم وغم*
*تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق دنيا واخرة أختي العزيزة أميرة المرح*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## فرح

حبيبتي _عيون لاتنام_ 
ر ااائعه هي كلماااتك فسلمت يداتك وسلم قلبك 
من الحزن والالم ..
يعطيك الف عاااااااافيه 
بنتظاااار بوحك المتألق داااائما 
دمت ودام عطاااائك 
تمنيااااتي لك بالسعاده والتوفيق
اختك فـــــــــرح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الروعة حضورك الجميل والمميز أختي العزيزة فرح*
*فسلمت يمناك وسلم قلبك من كل هم وحزن وغم*
*يعطيك الف عاافية*
*وبالتوفيق*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## ضياء

*عيون لا تنام ،،،*

*تعزفين بوتر الحزن ألحان ،،،*


*تُطليقيها ،،،*

*ليبدأ إصرارٌ جديد ،،،*

*وعزمٌ من حديد ...*

*دائما موفقة يارب ...*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا أخي ضياء على هذه الزيارة المميزة*
*والمشجعة*
*يعطيك العافية وسلمت يمناك*
*ودمت بخير*
*وبالتوفيق دنيا واخرة*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشاعر جياشة واسلوب راقي في التعبير 

خلينا انشوف جديدك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تشرفت صفحتي المتواضعة بزيارة مميزة من شخصك الكريم*
*فسلمت يمناك أختي عفاف الهدى*
*حضور جميل لاعدمناه*
*ودمت بخير*
*وبحفظ الرحمن ورعايته*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

متعة القراءة لكِ تشبه لذة شرب
كوب الماء بارد في جو يلتهب حرارة
أُحب قوتكِ وجمال حرفكِ
فما أجمل الحروف إن خرجت مطمئنه 
دمت متألقة ومميزه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا أختي العزيزة ملكة سبأ على الرأي المشجع* 
*حضور أسعدني جدا في متصفحي الصغير*
*فسلمت يمناك عزيزتي*
*لاعدمنا طلتك الجميلة*
*تمنياتي لك*
*بالموفقية دنيا واخرة
ودمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن ورعايته
أختك
عيون لاتنام*

----------

